# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ..1074 Megafon M100-4, Huawei E3272 (algo V3), and many more added

## mohamed73

*DC-Unlocker ..1074 Megafon M100-4, Huawei E3272 (algo V3),  and many more added*      Added : 
Modems: *Megafon M100-4 (Authorization V3)*
(direct unlock, code genaration, reset wrong code counter) *Huawei E3272 (Authorization V3)*
(direct unlock, code genaration, reset wrong code counter)
Huawei UML397
Huawei E8278   *Routers:*
ZTE MF65
Sierra Wireless AirCard 770S
SoftBank 102HW
Huawei E5251   *Internal modules:*
ZTE MF260
Sierra Wireless MC7700   *Get news first ! DC Unlocker on FACEBOOK*:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Warning:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

